# Millipede poo



## JJO (Mar 29, 2011)

My biggest A.Gigas was trying to climb up the side of the glass tank, so I took her out for a walk (on my arm)...

Every time I pick them up they poo all over me  does this happen to everyone? It's cold...

I guess this means she doesn't like being handled and is probably scared. 


Anyone know what it means when they try to climb up the tank? Looking for food/water, or just like to climb?

JJ


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the same thing, they do it as a kind of warning, they don't like being handled. 

Mine climb as well, I think it's just exploring more than anything, they climb up and over things, I'm guessing they are just trying to do that. :lol2:


----------



## Vaughn (May 16, 2011)

JJO said:


> My biggest A.Gigas was trying to climb up the side of the glass tank, so I took her out for a walk (on my arm)...
> 
> Every time I pick them up they poo all over me  does this happen to everyone? It's cold...
> 
> ...


That made me lol. I grew up in South Africa and got millipede poo on my hands more times than I can remember! In SA they are called 'Shongololo' which is the Zulu name. Sometimes they relax after a while and will unwind and crawl on you, but most times you get the poo. We used to wait until they had done their business and then put them in our mouths to scare the girls!:gasp:


----------



## JJO (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha I'd like to see you put one of mine in your mouth :lol2:

I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets pooped on though


----------



## Vaughn (May 16, 2011)

JJO said:


> Haha I'd like to see you put one of mine in your mouth :lol2:
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets pooped on though


I am known for my big gob! There was another interesting millipede like creature that fascinated me as a child - we used to call them 'brandyballs'. Imagine a very short millipede that, when threatened, curled up into a perfectly round ball, not a leg in sight.

And giant earthworms, killer hornets, mambas - you've made me nostalgic now!


----------

